# Waxing for Wife



## Miklos (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear Ladies, 
My wife has had parts of her body waxed for years, with special regard to the body part beyond bikini line - using a unique waxing technique instead of shaving. Can you, please, help her find some beauty salons providing this kind of treatment (name, location, etc.) ?
Thanks for your help!
Miklos


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Miklos said:


> Dear Ladies,
> My wife has had parts of her body waxed for years, with special regard to the body part beyond bikini line - using a unique waxing technique instead of shaving. Can you, please, help her find some beauty salons providing this kind of treatment (name, location, etc.) ?
> Thanks for your help!
> Miklos


I go to a salon in Indigo Tower, JLT, but any beauty salon will do it. Where do you live?


----------



## Miklos (Aug 25, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I go to a salon in Indigo Tower, JLT, but any beauty salon will do it. Where do you live?


Thanks Dear Wandabug, I (we) do appreciate your attention. As for the place we live, we move in on 5th May. The location is to be decided.
Cheers
Miklos


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Miklos said:


> - using a unique waxing technique instead of shaving.


as wandabug said any beauty salon will do waxing.. but i'm just curious what's the difference between just waxing and "unique waxing" ))


----------



## Miklos (Aug 25, 2010)

lookingforsmth said:


> as wandabug said any beauty salon will do waxing.. but i'm just curious what's the difference between just waxing and "unique waxing" ))


Dear Lookingforsmth, Ms. Wandabug has replied your question. It is called 'Brazilian waxing', a unique treatment that may be extremely painful for a few seconds and may well cause serious injuries, therefore should only be done by very experienced staff as the body part we are talking about is one of the most sensitive parts for ladies, if not THE most sensitive. But the result is fairly long-lasting and amazing... Regards, miklos


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

eh, and i already thought i'm about to learn something new in the modern beauty industry.. )) never thought of Brazilian waxing as something unique.. almost all salons will offer that..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol great to see you have your priorities sorted.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Miklos said:


> Dear Ladies,
> My wife has had parts of her body waxed for years, with special regard to the body part beyond bikini line - using a unique waxing technique instead of shaving. Can you, please, help her find some beauty salons providing this kind of treatment (name, location, etc.) ?
> Thanks for your help!
> Miklos


invest in laser. even if it's expensive, if you are particular to telly-savalas looks on the body parts mentioned, you won't regret paying. 4-6 sessions depending on your wife's hair and skin colour, and she won't have to go through that ever again. one suggestion though: try to get that in europe/hungary first, and do the maintenance treatment here to minimize costs.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am sitting here mouth agog

I usually sort Mrs Ogri with a couple of pieces of duct tape


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mrs. Ogri is a lucky girl....NOT!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very lucky. Only recently changed from elastoplast :eyebrows:


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Very lucky. Only recently changed from elastoplast :eyebrows:


You not used fly paper yet then?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Miklos said:


> Thanks Dear Wandabug, I (we) do appreciate your attention. As for the place we live, we move in on 5th May. The location is to be decided.
> Cheers
> Miklos


There are tons of beauty salons in Dubai so this will not a problem. I personally use beauty connection spa on sheikh zayed road as it is in the building I live in


----------

